# Couldn't Stay Away from Snakes...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, ever since all my Ball Pythons, Corns, and other Snakes were sold off after I broke up with my ex a couple years back, including my baby...the Albino Burmese...I've been itching to get just one Snake.

So I was at one of the more reputable stores in my area this past weekend and saw that there was a decent sized Ball Python in shed that didn't have a price. I asked a girl if it was for sale and she said that someone had brought it in recently. Well, I could tell that it had been cared for quite nicely and asked if they'd give me a good price. I ended up walking away spending $75. I know it's expensive and all (being used to $30 for normal Balls online when I used to have my connections and whatnot) but I really liked this one. Nice and clean. This one is probably a couple years old...not a baby but not an adult yet either. I've been meaning to get to the local reptile expo when it comes around...I just don't ever have time or money when it's here!

I'll post some pics once it comes out of it's shed...the stress of the new store and made the shed go not so nicely, but that is normal. I can't wait to get this one going well!

Now for herps it's the old Iggy girl that I've had for 10 or so years...she's my puppy, lol. I also have a runt blind Beardie that nobody wanted when I sold off my breeding stock a couple years ago, ancient Red Eared Slider female, young Florida Snapper girl, and the Ball Python.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

its easy to fix the shed problem, get a rubbermaid container with lid, fill it enough so the snake is not swimming, place the snake in it, place the top on it,put the tub in the enclosure or out of it for 1 hour. then just use your hands,or a towel, and the shed will come right off. if it already hasn't. If its a really bad shed, you might have to repeat the soaking method.

But anyway congrats on your new Ball Python.









what cage is it gonna be in


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait to see some of those pics.









Congrats on the new addition. I've been wanting to get a ball python for years. I just can't afford or justify the morphs that I like enough to actually spend the money.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

ICEE said:


> its easy to fix the shed problem, get a rubbermaid container with lid, fill it enough so the snake is not swimming, place the snake in it, place the top on it,put the tub in the enclosure or out of it for 1 hour. then just use your hands,or a towel, and the shed will come right off. if it already hasn't. If its a really bad shed, you might have to repeat the soaking method.
> 
> But anyway congrats on your new Ball Python.
> 
> ...


It's pretty much shed for the most part, just a bit that should come off today and the eye caps. Those are what's being stubborn. I've been keeping the humidity higher than normal and the Ball Python Manual I have suggests using artificial tears ointment twice a day till it comes off on it's own. Some other sites (ones I though would be reputable) suggest Q-tips with oil and paper towels...which could easily lead to eye damage you would think. I think I'll try the artificial tears ointment...it's harmless and won't scratch the eyes.

Right now the Ball is in a 20L heated with Flex Watt....actually the same Flex Watt that used to heat my young Burm when I first got him way back.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Well, she/he shed the eye caps...w00t!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thats good. now you should feed he/she


----------

